# [solved] ARM Portage Tree lässt sich nicht syncen

## Hypfvieh

Hi!

Hab ein Problem mit Portage. Immer wenn ich auf meiner ARM Kiste versuche Portage zu sync bzw metadata machen zu lassen oder aber ein Paket installieren will bekomme ich den Fehler:

>>> Updating Portage cache:   89%!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.

!!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/blas-1.0)

Dieser Fehler taucht aber nur auf wenn man ein ARMV4L Stage3 benutzt. Obs bei Stage 1 und 2 auch ist weiß ich net. Portage auf ARM gebaut für uclibs lässt sich problemlos syncen, während man das letzte Stage von ARM (ohne v4l) gar nicht richtig entpacken kann. 

Hat jemand vielleicht Rat wie ich diesen "pseudo" Bug beheben kann? Gibts vll. ne andere Möglichkeit den Portagecache zu aktualisieren?Last edited by Hypfvieh on Fri Nov 30, 2007 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wolle

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> Hat jemand vielleicht Rat wie ich diesen "pseudo" Bug beheben kann? Gibts vll. ne andere Möglichkeit den Portagecache zu aktualisieren?

 

Brauchst du BLAS? Vielleicht virtual/blas (und was das benutzt) vom syncen excluden? TIP_Exclude_categories_from_emerge_sync

----------

## Hypfvieh

Ich wüßte nicht, das is nur nen Plain ARMv4l stage3, da is von mir noch nix installiert. Das Problem wird wohl sein dass das Stage von 2005.1 auf 2007 upgedatet wird. Aber ich werd deinen Tipp mal versuchen.

----------

## Genone

Das muss aber ein ziemlich alter Stage Tarball sein, der "Fehler" taucht nämlich nur bei Benutzung von Portage-2.0.x auf, welches schon seit Ewigkeiten veraltet ist. Insofern würde ich empfehlen erstmal nach nem neueren Stage-Tarball zu suchen, und wenn das keine Option ist irgendwie versuchen Portage auf einen halbwegs aktuellen Stand (mindestens 2.1.2) zu bringen, was aber auch etwas komplizierter als üblich werden dürfte.

Der Fehler hat übrigens nichts mit BLAS im speziellen zu tun, sondern mit "virtual" Paketen im allgemeinen, und die vom Sync auszuschliessen wird nur neue Probleme verursachen.

----------

## Hypfvieh

hmm.. leider gibts vom Gentoo-ARM Projekt kein neueres Stage... ich weiß net ob es was wenn ich den Kram aus nem stage1 aufzieh (hab noch nie mit stage1 gearbeitet).

Ansonsten kann ich nur aufs Gentoo-ARM Projekt hoffen....

Ich versuche jetzt erstmal folgendes: Ich hab den kompletten virtual Teil des Trees gekickt und lass ihn gerade die Metadata erzeugen (is leider auf nem 400 Mhz ARM sehr langsam)... 

Falls das funzt, werd ich versuchen nen Portageupdate zu machen, falls das geht, hol ich mir anschließend nen neuen Portagetree per sync...

----------

## Hypfvieh

Sooo leider hat das net funktioniert  :Sad: 

Also die Portageversion is:

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/arm/2007.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r0, 2.6.15 armv4l)

Gibts vielleicht noch irgend ne Möglichkeit Portage zu aktualisieren?

----------

## Max Steel

mach auf irgendeiner Gentoo-Kiste emerge --buildpkgonly --nodeps --with-bdeps n portage

Nehme dieses package aus /usr/portage/packages/All/ und entpacke es auf / in deine ARM Kiste.

----------

## Hypfvieh

Danke für den Tipp. Habs leider zu spät gesehen, habs jetzt so gemacht:

emerge -av =portage-2.1.1-r2

emerge --sync

emerge -av portage

damit hats auch funktioniert.

----------

